# Not quite right...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I had a customer come in for an oil change and wanted me to check/change the air filter. I opened the lid and this is what I saw.....


0214120839a by stimmie_78, on Flickr

We were surprised it didn't have any codes for a mass air flow sensor.. Yes, they got a new filter in it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So, the case was left off? Not familiar with that cleaner,


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, that looks legit....


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

2006-10 Duramax. Arrows are pointing towards the fender in the picture instead of the engine... filter isn't sealing anything..


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice, am not suprised though


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I see what the problem is.... they went to NAPA for there know how.... happens all the time o-||


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

stuckduck said:


> I see what the problem is.... they went to NAPA for there know how.... happens all the time o-||


Hahaha :lol: this can be sooo true! It all depends on which employee you get. Some of em hate their jobs and know NOTHING. I got a good one for ya, the other day I took my 09 silverado 1500 into jiffy lube for their premium service. It's covered by a fleet plan so all I have to do sign  well they come in, do their song and dance, try to sell me parts I don't need, and then tell me that everything checks out and she's good to go. So I drive it down to cedar city from SLC and notice that night that she's leaking oil already :x I took it into the jiffy lube down here and the manager looked at it and said "holy cow, not only is that not the right oil filter, it's not even meant to fit any chevy at all." he took it off and said there was no thread damage or anything. Other than that all he could do was say sorry and charge me for the right filter. How's that for some quality service? :evil:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

stuckduck said:


> I see what the problem is.... they went to NAPA for there know how.... happens all the time o-||


I doubt that NAPA installed the filter, that is unless they have a service area.


----------

